# Nipples?



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I notice a lot of people get really freaked out about nipples. That is, if it's cold, and a lady's nipples are kind of poking through her shirt, people are like either like: :boogie, or they get all freaked out like: :afr. I don't see what the big deal is...

I wear thin bras - like sport bras - because my boobs aren't that big and because I don't want them to be. I don't like bras with padding, because I don't want my boobs to look any bigger, and I don't need really thick, supportive bras because my boobs aren't big. And sometimes my nipples poke through my shirt a little... (just the shape... it's not like you can actually see them...) My mom and sister look at me like: :sus And are like "oh my god! Your nipples!!" 

Why do people care?

And why is it just girls? You never hear people complaining about a guy's nipples poking through his shirt... Geeze... They are just nipples... We all have them. Who cares? And you're not even seeing them... It's like calling a girl ****ty because you can see the outline of her boobs through her shirt... What am I supposed to do? Tape them down!?!?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

My computer doesn't have sound...  So I can't watch that. Well, I can, but I can't hear it...


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

I guess I fall into the freaked out category. It is possible that its not the weather and you are actually turned on - that would make me feel uncomfortable. The problem is no one knows?


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Being turned on makes your nipples stick out?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ lol yeah it's a hormonal reaction basically you blood is rushing faster. It happens when your cold too. I feel like its a bit indecent looking.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Schizoidas said:


> I guess I fall into the freaked out category.* It is possible that its not the weather and you are actually turned on - that would make me feel uncomfortable. The problem is no one knows?*


Yeah, that's when it becomes uncomfortable. A lot of people see it that way.

@OP: I myself wouldn't want to see nipples in public regardless of the reason. It may be a little less attention grabbing when a guy's nipples are showing but people do still make a big deal out of it. (when poking through his shirt that is)


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

MrGilligan said:


> Being turned on makes your nipples stick out?


lmao

This thread= top 10


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

So it's like a boner. Nipples are mini-boners.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

girl nipples through shirt = sexy, guy nipples through shirt... not so much :no


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Well ****... I hope people don't think I'm turned on when my nipples poke out. I guess that explains why people feel awkward about it.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sweety u r absolutely right..some cases are just fragile for gals/women


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What about wireless bras with no padding such as this:

http://www.amazon.com/Warners-Eleme...ZAB2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336989142&sr=8-1


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

MrGilligan said:


> So it's like a boner. Nipples are mini-boners.


LOL :teeth


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

MrGilligan said:


> So it's like a boner. Nipples are mini-boners.


I think this is my favorite thing anyone has ever said.
Solid 11/10


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I wonder why people freak out about nipples, especially women's nipples?


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Because, as any conservative will tell you, there is nothing more offensive than the human body


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't mind when women's nipples stick out. I'm already imagining them not being covered so it just helps out a bit. 

I don't pay attention to guy nipples. Guy boobs aren't exciting to me like woman boobs.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Hear hear lol


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

MrGilligan said:


> So it's like a boner. Nipples are mini-boners.


Yup.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The female breasts have been sexualized to such an extent that people freak out over the slightest glimpse of them. Men are totally fixated on them.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

MrGilligan said:


> So it's like a boner. Nipples are mini-boners.


:boogie


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't mind nipples. :yes


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

aww god, nipples poking through a hot womans shirt... so sexy


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

They show when I wear a sports bra too and I can't find one with padding.
Is it any more acceptable in a bikini at the beach or is that still considered ****ty/weird/gross? My bras hide them but my bikini doesn't.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

MrGilligan said:


> So it's like a boner. Nipples are mini-boners.


I love this statement xDD

I dislike the sight of nipples... well... especially when the breasts are bigger, and it's obvious that the person isn't wearing a bra... Haven't seen girls with smaller ones though... I would never go out without a heavily padded bra myself, I'm really conservative I guess xD


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

It also pisses me off when people freak out about my nipples showing. I wear bralettes (just lace, no padding) because I have less than A cups and can't wear normal bras. So my nipples poke through a lot. It's not like I even have any choice in the matter. I could wear pasties or whatever, but no thanks. That looks uncomfortable and unnecessary. Plus, it makes me ticked off that some girls have cleavage and everyone is like "OMGGG YAY" but when my nipples show, everyone is like "EWWW PUT IT AWAY" and since I can never, ever have cleavage...


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

MrGilligan said:


> So it's like a boner. Nipples are mini-boners.


Lol. Sig worthy.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

MrGilligan said:


> So it's like a boner. Nipples are mini-boners.


Lmao


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Nipples rock!
who wants to flash me?


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

slightlyawkward said:


> It also pisses me off when people freak out about my nipples showing. I wear bralettes (just lace, no padding) because I have less than A cups and can't wear normal bras. So my nipples poke through a lot. It's not like I even have any choice in the matter. I could wear pasties or whatever, but no thanks.


http://lulalu.com/search.asp?Mode=Product&ProductID=559&PageNum=1
http://lulalu.com/search.asp?Mode=Product&ProductID=562&PageNum=1

I can't get cleavage and I can't find normal bras that fit me in most stores. I ordered these two and the AAAs fit me perfectly and are lightly padded. The Kira is my fav. Kinda expensive though.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

ppl really need to relax over this whole nipple situation.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, I'm just going to keep letting my nipples do their thang.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

With all due respect, it sounds like your mom and sister need to grow up.

I was against wearing bras with any sort of padding for a long time but it really doesn't add much. It's like a centimeter worth of padding.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Do women with small breasts have big nipples? My nipples are flat most of the time, so I've never had much a problem.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, my mom and sister don't get too offended... They just seem more concerned about what other people would think. Like if you saw your little kid going outside without pants, you'd be like "noooooooooooooo!" Just because you're worried other people will be pervy about it...


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Do women with small breasts have big nipples?


I don't see a lot of other people's nipples... But I feel like mine are normal sized... (and my boobs are kind of small. Not the smallest, but smaller than a lot of people's.)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

MrGilligan said:


> So it's like a boner. Nipples are mini-boners.


Classic! :haha


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Do women with small breasts have big nipples? My nipples are flat most of the time, so I've never had much a problem.


Not really. They might look larger just because there is not as much boob area in relation to the nipple.

Nipple size doesn't depend on breast size. Mine are usually flat, but they do pop out if I'm cold or if something rubs against them- and these things are bound to happen, so I don't feel comfortable wearing a thin shirt with no bra.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

What's the point of wearing a bra if you don't need the support? I hope that doesn't sound like an offensive question - I'm seriously just curious why someone would choose to wear one if they're in the AAA category. Bras are miserable things! If I could get away with not wearing a bra, I would never ever wear the suckers, but it's been a long time since that was an option.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Girls' nipples :yes


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

meeps said:


> Not really. They might look larger just because there is not as much boob area in relation to the nipple.
> 
> Nipple size doesn't depend on breast size. Mine are usually flat, but they do pop out if I'm cold or if something rubs against them- and these things are bound to happen, so I don't feel comfortable wearing a thin shirt with no bra.


Okay, maybe I made an incorrect connection. I just saw a lot of photos of naked Asian women and most have small breasts with large nipples.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

squidlette said:


> What's the point of wearing a bra if you don't need the support? I hope that doesn't sound like an offensive question - I'm seriously just curious why someone would choose to wear one if they're in the AAA category. Bras are miserable things! If I could get away with not wearing a bra, I would never ever wear the suckers, but it's been a long time since that was an option.


....so everyone can't see your nipples.

light colored t-shirt+ no bra= LOOK AT MAH NIPPLES

I go bra-less if i'm wearing something that hides them.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

meeps said:


> ....so everyone can't see your nipples.
> 
> light colored t-shirt+ no bra= LOOK AT MAH NIPPLES
> 
> I go bra-less if i'm wearing something that hides them.


Why not just wear two shirts or a cami under? Sure it would make the same amount of difference with less awfulness. I have serious envy over the ability to not wear a bra.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Because nipples are considered a sexual characteristic on girls, and therefore it is unacceptable to show them in public. When a guy's nipples are showing through their clothes, it tends to be funnier and get a laugh, but when it's a girl, it is uncomfortable and people are afraid to point it out.

My point is, people care because you're supposed to cover them up. Think about it. Why do I have to misspell the word "fukk" when I want to write it on this site? Because it's considered a "bad word" and is not acceptable language in most places. But if people said it all the time, the word would lose its power and it wouldn't be taboo anymore.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


>


:mushy:mushy:mushy:mushy:mushy:mushy She was definetly a highlight of friends.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

I like nipples


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

MrGilligan said:


> Well, I'm just going to keep letting my nipples do their thang.


:dead


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

This thread is as epic as an epic movie. props to Mr. Gilligan and anyone quoting that infamous line. My day has been made. I started singing because of this thread. I mean I'm just DAYUMN I'm in a good mood. I'll shut up now


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

squidlette said:


> What's the point of wearing a bra if you don't need the support? I hope that doesn't sound like an offensive question - I'm seriously just curious why someone would choose to wear one if they're in the AAA category. Bras are miserable things! If I could get away with not wearing a bra, I would never ever wear the suckers, but it's been a long time since that was an option.


heh yeah. my gf seems to wear a bra just to make herself look more girly. she doesn't need one at all.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Male nipples are weird. 

I don't mind seeing female nipples, although I have a tendency to stare.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I :heart nipples.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I went to a hippy school. so..........


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

As a guy, I consider them to fall into the category of sexual body parts people don't generally reveal to others except for their partner, or doctor, or if they're in a porno. So female nipples being visible through a shirt is basically highly revealing and sexual in my eyes. 

But I try not to judge girls who walk around like that - I mean, in many countries having your breasts revealed entirely at the beach is considered acceptable. However, I couldn't date a girl who thinks nipples are just not a big deal, and likewise, girls like that would think I'm too much of a prude for them. The point is, everyone has different standards and views based on their upbringing, culture, beliefs, whatever.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

MrGilligan said:


> So it's like a boner. Nipples are mini-boners.


Oh my.......GOD..... :eyes

wtf :tiptoe


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

squidlette said:


> What's the point of wearing a bra if you don't need the support? I hope that doesn't sound like an offensive question - I'm seriously just curious why someone would choose to wear one if they're in the AAA category. Bras are miserable things! If I could get away with not wearing a bra, I would never ever wear the suckers, but it's been a long time since that was an option.


Well, I do like a little support - just not tons. My boobs are between A and B. I usually wear an A cup but occasionally a B... So if I decided not to wear a bra, my boobs wouldn't sag or anything, but they do bounce around and might feel kind of sore after all day of not wearing a bra (unless my shirt fits tightly.)


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

This a VERY interesting thread. Highly informative. And entertaining (no offense to the females, who I know are serious about this all, everything...the nipple thing, yeah).


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Sometimes, when it's cold, my nipples can cut glass.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Am I the only one that finds men's nipples to be erotic/sexual? The first thing I look at when an attractive man is shirtless is his nipples. 

It's funny how there is such a diversity in response in men to having their nipples touched. Some like it but others don't even want you to touch them there, which is quite boring. They say it is ticklish or just feels yucky.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Am I the only one that finds men's nipples to be erotic/sexual? The first thing I look at when an attractive man is shirtless is his nipples.
> 
> It's funny how there is such a diversity in response in men to having their nipples touched. Some like it but others don't even want you to touch them there, which is quite boring. They say it is ticklish or just feels yucky.


Nips are just good fun all the way around.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

MrGilligan said:


> Well, I do like a little support - just not tons. My boobs are between A and B. I usually wear an A cup but occasionally a B... So if I decided not to wear a bra, my boobs wouldn't sag or anything, but they do bounce around and might feel kind of sore after all day of not wearing a bra (unless my shirt fits tightly.)


I had no idea you had bounce issues and soreness at that range. Learn something new everyday. Female bonding, yay?


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

MiMiK said:


> girl nipples through shirt = sexy, guy nipples through shirt... not so much :no


lol agreed :teeth


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Am I the only one that finds men's nipples to be erotic/sexual? The first thing I look at when an attractive man is shirtless is his nipples.
> 
> It's funny how there is such a diversity in response in men to having their nipples touched. Some like it but others don't even want you to touch them there, which is quite boring. They say it is ticklish or just feels yucky.


It may be that men aren't really used to having their nipples messed with. mess with mine and it causes a tingle to go down my legs. I don't mind it as long as someone doesn't dwell in one place and dont bite. Too sensitive for biting.


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

meeps said:


> http://lulalu.com/search.asp?Mode=Product&ProductID=559&PageNum=1
> http://lulalu.com/search.asp?Mode=Product&ProductID=562&PageNum=1
> 
> I can't get cleavage and I can't find normal bras that fit me in most stores. I ordered these two and the AAAs fit me perfectly and are lightly padded. The Kira is my fav. Kinda expensive though.


Oh wow, those models are actually proportioned like me!! I recently got a push-up bra from The Little Bra Company...And I'll be returning it. No cleavage, and the cups gapped a lot. Also, the models have tons o' cleavage hanging out. They are all skinnier than me but have more boobs. They recommended a 34A based on my measurements, but it seemed way too big to me. I'm probably a 34AA or AAA. The Kira looks really cute. Even though it's expensive, it's better than nothing really. I hate going braless, I don't feel feminine and I get really self-conscious. Plus, everyone would be able to see down my tops.

I usually wear this bralette: http://www.honeydewintimates.com/1148-Camellia-Bralette_p_13.html


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

squidlette said:


> I had no idea you had bounce issues and soreness at that range. Learn something new everyday. Female bonding, yay?


Well, if I wear a bra, I don't have those issues. :boogie


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tlgibson97 said:


> It may be that men aren't really used to having their nipples messed with. mess with mine and it causes a tingle to go down my legs. I don't mind it as long as someone doesn't dwell in one place and dont bite. Too sensitive for biting.


I found that most men are very ticklish (or at least way more ticklish than me). So ticklish that many areas of their body is off-limits which was kind of a drag.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

IWantToDie said:


> Sometimes, when it's cold, my nipples can cut glass.


Thats impressive.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Thats impressive.


hahaha...


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't mind it personally, but I have to admit it effects me in ways. 

Once I was taking a bus home back from school, it was a very hot summer day. There was a very attractive girl standing right in front of me, wearing a shirt and no bra. I had to leave the bus 2 stops early, to save myself from embarassment. 

Not like the girls are forcing us to look right. :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

This forum may have progressed. I got infracted one time for having the word NIPPLES in my avatar. The word. ;/


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

IWantToDie said:


> Sometimes, when it's cold, my nipples can cut *diamonds*.


fix'd


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

i hate when i sit down on my testicles


----------



## frenchie (Mar 27, 2008)

50piecesteve said:


> i hate when i sit down on my testicles


 Hahaha. Can that really happen??


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

all the time...


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> This forum may have progressed. I got infracted one time for having the word NIPPLES in my avatar. The word. ;/


Maybe it depends on the context. Nipples are just body-parts... We all have them and I see male nipples all the time in public in the summer. I even see female nipples in movies and whatnot... They aren't offensive to me...


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I wear lightly padded bras from victorias secret. Figure secret has the weirdest sizing in the world. I won't wear anything not padded because I don't want my nips poking out because I don't want the attention. I embarrass easily.


----------

